# Fantasy Football 2018/19



## ShadowSpear (Aug 5, 2018)

PM me with your email address to receive an invite to this year's league.

The current draft date is scheduled for 26 AUGUST @ 8PM EST. 

Also click the poll to choose whether you prefer to use the standard live draft (which we have always done) or auction (where you start off with a certain amount of fake cash you have to use to bid on your draft picks).


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 5, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> PM me with your email address to receive an invite to this year's league.
> 
> The current draft date is scheduled for 29 September @ 8PM EST.
> 
> Also click the poll to choose whether you prefer to use the standard live draft (which we have always done) or auction (where you start off with a certain amount of fake cash you have to use to bid on your draft picks).


29 August?


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 5, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> 29 August?



Whoops, corrected to 26 August.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 6, 2018)

6 slots taken.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 12, 2018)

We have one spot remaining and need it filled to draft !


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 14, 2018)

Filled. See you all for the standard draft on 26 August..


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 19, 2018)

I'll be drafting from the airport... possibly NC by that time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 25, 2018)

Roh-Roh....tomorrow is the 26th.  

I guess I need to go thru my emails and find the invite and get my team registered.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 25, 2018)

I'll be drafting either from an airport or possibly Cary, NC.

ETA- I think it'll  be NC, so that makes this comment completely different than the comment I made 2 above this that said the exact. Same. Thing.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 25, 2018)

The draft is tomorrow you say...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 25, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> The draft is tomorrow you say...


Yes, 3pm Central.

Check your forum registered EMail.  @ShadowSpear sent you a link to 'join' the league and set up your team.


----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2018)

I will totally not set this year's draft order while drinking....


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 26, 2018)

Alright so the draft is offset due to a late invite acception. So there will probably be no draft today since we now have 9 people lol 🤔


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 26, 2018)

Anyone else care to join (shoot me a PM)


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 26, 2018)

You didn't invite me because I always win. ;)


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 26, 2018)

Ex3 said:


> You didn't invite me because I always win. ;)



Pm me your email 😜


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 26, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Yes, 3pm Central.
> 
> Check your forum registered EMail.  @ShadowSpear sent you a link to 'join' the league and set up your team.


Oh I'm in, I just checked the thread to make sure I wasn't off at some erroneous family thing.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 26, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> Pm me your email 😜


I wish I had time to play...working on 3 full-time projects at the moment.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 26, 2018)

I just handed over commissioner status to @amlove21 and deleted my team so that the draft can continue with even numbers.  Please double check when you get the chance since I can no longer see the settings.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> I just handed over commissioner status to @amlove21 and deleted my team so that the draft can continue with even numbers.  Please double check when you get the chance since I can no longer see the settings.


So draft today?

Yes/no?

@amlove21


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2018)

I’m traveling, I can still do the draft today on time- unless you want to skip it till next Saturday.

I’ll need a pretty quick turn- @AWP @ThunderHorse @Isiah6:8 what say you

ETA- @Kaldak missed you. 

@ShadowSpear i am in and have the con.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I’m traveling, I can still do the draft today on time- unless you want to skip it till next Saturday.
> 
> I’ll need a pretty quick turn- @AWP @ThunderHorse @Isiah6:8 what say you


I vote for next Saturday.  Last year I ended up with a couple of dudes who were injured/cut before the real season began. Prepared to go today if necessary though.


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 26, 2018)

If it's Saturday can it be in the evening?


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> If it's Saturday can it be in the evening?


Whenever you want! New commish new rules.


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2018)

Like I'm going to research my team or anything. Or show up sober. Or...something.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 26, 2018)

Im in for whenever. Easier for me during the week but flexible.


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 26, 2018)

Same, I'm pretty packed schedule wise except for Sundays and Tuesdays otherwise I'll just sacrifice a small farm animal to the RNG Gods and autodraft.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm good if this slides to the right...I can do pretty much every day.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2018)

TABLE SLAP! 

We are going to do the draft at a different time. More to follow when I can. Ignore the draft settings I’ll nail down a better time.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2018)

Looks like Tuesday is good? Put down your wish for this thing before Friday the 31st.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Aug 26, 2018)

Cool works for me


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm gucci.


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2018)

I'll be sober on Tuesday, so I lose my only possible excuse for sucking.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 27, 2018)

Tuesday it is. ***ETA*** 2100EST work for everyone?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Tuesday it is. Early evening work for everyone?



Yes.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 27, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Yes.


Lol 2100 is early if you're not old, I guess. Still good Ooh?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Lol 2100 is early if you're not old, I guess. Still good Ooh?


2100 Central time?

Good to go.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 27, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> 2100 Central time?
> 
> Good to go.


Eastern time--- 2100 EDT. 

That would be 2000 CDT. 

1900 MDT

1800 PDT


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 27, 2018)

Works for me.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 27, 2018)

I can do that.


----------



## moobob (Aug 27, 2018)

I'll play if someone drops out.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 27, 2018)

Draft time!

Tuesday, Aug 28 1800PDT/2100EDT


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 28, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So draft today?
> 
> Yes/no?
> 
> @amlove21


Yes, draft tonight! above time. 

I will be autodrafting my first couple picks, cause I don't land till 2000CST, but that'll give you asshole a chance for the rest of the year.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 28, 2018)

Kicker in the 7th round. I'm going to dominate! Watch and see.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 5, 2018)

Why does Le'Veon Bell have to be a tool bag and hold out this late?


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 5, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Why does Le'Veon Bell have to be a tool bag and hold out this late?


Man I wonder what genius handcuffed him... 😎


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 5, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Man I wonder what genius handcuffed him... 😎




"Just wait until he single handedly wins the season and dominates the league"

- famous last words of genius before going 0-12.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 5, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Why does Le'Veon Bell have to be a tool bag and hold out this late?



Not just you asking that.

Maurkice Pouncey, Ramon Foster Rip 'Selfish' Le'Veon Bell Amid Contract Dispute — Bleacher Report


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 5, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> "Just wait until he single handedly wins the season and dominates the league"
> 
> - famous last words of genius before going 0-12.


I went 6-0 or 7-0 last year before fading off into mediocrity, don't know which is worse.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 5, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I went 6-0 or 7-0 last year before fading off into mediocrity, don't know which is worse.



Try being in first place when the playoffs start only to then self combust.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 5, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Try being in first place when the playoffs start only to then self combust.


I hate fantasy football.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 5, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Try being in first place when the playoffs start only to then self combust.



Or lose the finals due to players being sat...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 5, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Try being in first place when the playoffs start only to then self combust.


Oh...like last season for me...fucking hell.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 5, 2018)

Or that time most of you all beat off to gay porn, because All Beret Wearers beat Off to Gay Porn... 😁


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 9, 2018)

Damn it. I meant to start Crosby. Not Gostkowski.

Kickers mean everything!


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 9, 2018)

Also, for future reference...

When drafting this year, I tried to make sure I didn't have too many players with the same bye week. Is that smart, or better to just go for top players and trade later when bye weeks demand such?


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> Also, for future reference...
> 
> When drafting this year, I tried to make sure I didn't have too many players with the same bye week. Is that smart, or better to just go for top players and trade later when bye weeks demand such?



Here's my strategy...

(checks team scores this week)

On second thought, I shouldn't hand out FF advice.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 16, 2018)

I hate my fantasy team. Still gonna best the brakes off @Ooh-Rah this week though.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 16, 2018)

Pssst... that isn't @Ooh-Rah 

😏


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 16, 2018)

I’m waiting for injuries to evicserate my team. I just hope it happens early and not after I have hope of a repeat


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 16, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> View attachment 24113


Lol my bad!! Hahahhaah

And fuck you too 😝😝


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 18, 2018)

I dropped three guys because they were on IR...this season is gonna be SHIT


----------



## Poprocks (Sep 19, 2018)

Dammit I wish i saw this thread.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2018)

Poprocks said:


> Dammit I wish i saw this thread.



I'll sell you the rights to my team!


----------



## Poprocks (Sep 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'll sell you the rights to my team!


Il gladly accept the offer


----------



## AWP (Sep 24, 2018)

And I just lost by .58.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 24, 2018)

I lost by 93...who wants to play me in the losers final? Winner doesn't get mocked as badly as the loser...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 25, 2018)

AWP said:


> And I just lost by .58.


You just ain't good.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 26, 2018)

Gotta offer me something better than that if you want Saquon Barkley...


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 26, 2018)

That offer was on the table for a while. Long before those players started sucking worse than the Mod Election Smack Talking thread.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 26, 2018)

Funny, I hadn't seen that until I went to add a player.


----------



## AWP (Sep 26, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> You just ain't good.



Maybe, but at least I'm not Cav. Better to lose in fantasy football than wear a Stetson.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 26, 2018)

AWP said:


> Maybe, but at least I'm not Cav. Better to lose in fantasy football than wear a Stetson.


Don't they cut your balls out when you join the Air Force? Cav just gets a hat to keep the sun out of our eyes. And you can drink out of it.


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Don't they cut your balls out when you join the Air Force? Cav just gets a hat to keep the sun out of our eyes. And you can drink out of it.



Funny, except I'm not, nor have I ever been, in the Air Force.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 27, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Don't they cut your balls out when you join the Air Force? Cav just gets a hat to keep the sun out of our eyes. And you can drink out of it.


Let me just check something *pulls up fantasy league standings*

So I am smoking the league in  points scored (2nd highest is the #1 paper tiger who is 40 points down) and you, my friend, are nowhere near that. 

Once again I have the highest projected total for the week, made the best waiver moves, and plan on moving into first because the only thing you can do this week is beat the first place team for me or take the L (you probably will). 

So, yea, they cut my balls out when I joined the AF, but you're currently getting dragged by a eunich. No one cares about Cav Scouts.  

BREAK BREAK

I don't want to approve my own trade, so for those that ignore the Yahoo alerts- I want Le'v Bell, I traded OBJ for him straight up (to the guy I am playing this week). Any dissenters, say it here today or tomorrow or via Yahoo, I would like OBJ to be available to Manning's O Face for the games on Sunday. 

As an aside, for these types of things you usually have an assistant commish- any takers?



AWP said:


> Funny, except I'm not, nor have I ever been, in the Air Force.


That's actually my favorite part about you.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 27, 2018)

YOU ARE WHAT YOUR RECORD SAYS YOU ARE...and that means we're tied up.  Scoring points is great...I think I did that two years ago in our league and then one injury took me out in the first round.  So there's that.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 27, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> YOU ARE WHAT YOUR RECORD SAYS YOU ARE...and that means we're tied up.  Scoring points is great...I think I did that two years ago in our league and then one injury took me out in the first round.  So there's that.


Lol, keep that same energy this week tiger. 

You'll be 1-2 with middling points come Tuesday morning, putting you around 6th.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 27, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> As an aside, for these types of things you usually have an assistant commish- any takers?.



I am all for an immediate approval of trades if the players players games have not started.  You are the most active person based on the wires so I'd be down w/ alt commish rights.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 27, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> I am all for an immediate approval of trades if the players players games have not started.  You are the most active person based on the wires so I'd be down w/ alt commish rights.


True on all accounts. I'll wait for a tic before I hit the switch, but you're the easy pick for Assistant TO the Commissioner.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 27, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> True on all accounts. I'll wait for a tic before I hit the switch, but you're the easy pick for Assistant TO the Commissioner.



Oh no, I want nothing to do with any of that, I was nominating you to those duties for being so active.  After being given Paper Tiger status from the only 6-0 manager to miss the playoffs I have a legacy to uphold here at 3-0.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 27, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Oh no, I want nothing to do with any of that, I was nominating you to those duties for being so active.  After being given Paper Tiger status from the only 6-0 manager to miss the playoffs I have a legacy to uphold here at 3-0.


Yeah coming from me? I know EXACTLY what a paper tiger sort of lineup looks like. My inevitable failure last year was second only to your upcoming fizzle. 

Also, I am already the commish- SS needed someone to step in for him last minute so it's me, that's why I was talking about approving my own trade. 

Although, I could be my own #2... I need someone I could trust.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 27, 2018)

I support any and all trades of Lev Bell, hopefully he'll have absolutely zero production when someone picks him up. But the way this season has gone he'll probably have a record season even with 3 games played already.


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2018)

I sat Goff this week in my work league. I has the stupid.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 27, 2018)

AWP said:


> I sat Goff this week in my work league. I has the stupid.



I see you like to watch things burn as well, nice to have company. I’ll pour a beer down the drain slowly for both of us.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 27, 2018)

AWP said:


> I sat Goff this week in my work league. I has the stupid.


It must be contagious, I sat Kupp. FML


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 27, 2018)

I may not be very active in terms of add/drop, but I get all the alerts, and check the League daily. So, if you need an assistant @amlove21 , I'm all in for the role.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 30, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> I may not be very active in terms of add/drop, but I get all the alerts, and check the League daily. So, if you need an assistant @amlove21 , I'm all in for the role.


Alright youre in. I assumed that you're the "Rodgers for MVP" team, yeah?

Little late for this- but I will list out the teams so you know who you're playing. if you don't see your name, reply and fill it in and I'll make it a sticky or something on the thread for reference. 

Amlove21s Team- Me
Scouts in the Desert- @ThunderHorse 
ADub- @AWP 
Manning's O Face- @SaintKP 
His Meat in public- @Ooh-Rah
Raging Clues- @Isiah6:8
Marines on Top- @NavyBuyer 
Rodgers for MVP- @Kaldak 


Edited, there’s the list.


----------



## AWP (Sep 30, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Who the hell are you, Manning's O Face.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 30, 2018)

I'd be Manning's O Face.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 1, 2018)

I am indeed "Rodgers for MVP". I shall serve you well oh Great Admin!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

Calling my shot this week- I lose by 6. Matty Ice doing nothing; the PIT/ATL and JAX/KC shootouts are not looking like that at all... Unless Conner has a 60 point game this is gonna get ugly soon.


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 7, 2018)

A lot of it is my own doing but season in a nutshell.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 7, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> A lot of it is my own doing but season in a nutshell.



Now that OBJ is on your bench and the game started... update your roster.


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 7, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Now that OBJ is on your bench and the game started... update your roster.



Been sidetracked with work lately, unfortunately haven't been able to focus on my lineup as much as I should. Rolling dumpster fire is a direct causation of that.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

Did anyone think to start Pit's D/ST today?! Matt Ryan is awful and Pittsburgh has 6 sacks, a fumble, return yards. They have to have scored 2 million points.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

Really close games this week... @AWP I am pulling for you cause I don’t like to see anyone succeed.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 7, 2018)

Well I lost to @amlove21 twice this weekend because SF couldn't feed the right RB. Fuck.

Correction...Breida was injured, FUCK!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Well I lost to @amlove21 twice this weekend because SF couldn't feed the right RB. Fuck.
> 
> Correction...Breida was injured, FUCK!


He went out w an ankle injury like halfway through the game and was on the way to a big one. 

Just hoping for no stat corrections.


----------



## AWP (Oct 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Really close games this week... @AWP I am pulling for you cause I don’t like to see anyone succeed.



Um, thanks?


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

AWP said:


> Um, thanks?


You’re playing the only undefeated team, who is in first, and you suck so an L from your team doesn’t help you and hurts #1 (and betters my position). Jesus, keep up man. 

😎


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> You’re playing the only undefeated team, who is in first, and you suck so an L from your team doesn’t help you and hurts #1 (and betters my position). Jesus, keep up man.
> 
> 😎



If the Skins can shut down NO we're good. If not? There's always next week? I guess?


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 8, 2018)

AWP said:


> If the Skins can shut down NO we're good. If not? There's always next week? I guess?


I love FF nerds that say this is a revenge game for AP. People don’t remember he played for the saints. 

Great use of the ? In that post. Sums up my feelings about my roster. 

Put up 160 in a shootout? Maybe. Put up 70 in a blowout? I can see that.


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2018)

Every FF season fills me with hope.

By the second week? I can't be bought, bullied, reasoned, or negotiated with...


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 9, 2018)

The yahoo app is so annoying. 

Are you guys getting confetti and a ‘great job you’re in first place again you’re also super hsndsome’ Welcome message? 

Nah, probably just me. @AWP you better spin up that self loathing train for this week. I’m bringing scunion.


----------



## AWP (Oct 10, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> The yahoo app is so annoying.
> 
> Are you guys getting confetti and a ‘great job you’re in first place again you’re also super hsndsome’ Welcome message?
> 
> Nah, probably just me. @AWP you better spin up that self loathing train for this week. I’m bringing *scunion*.



You misspelled syphilis.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 11, 2018)

Say-GONE. He’s a beast. Imagine if he played on a good team.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 12, 2018)

Riding that hoss to the playoffs...don't get hurt like Eddie Lacey, SaQUON!


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 14, 2018)

From a top rated defense to literally scoring NEGATIVE in fantasy, great job Jacksonville. Fantastic work, really.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 14, 2018)

Second week in a row involved in the top scoring game of the week- @AWP beats everyone in the league this week if he plays anyone else (save @ThunderHorse at the moment). 

#Heartbreak


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 21, 2018)

I hate London games. So badly. Thanks, Melvin Gordon. Second place here I come!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 21, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Someone needs to take @SpongeBob*24 shoelaces. Not me, I knew how that game was ending the second we went to overtime.



Speaking of OT.. AWP and I may come down to the wire.


----------



## AWP (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm second in points scored, but in 6th place.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 4, 2018)

FitzMagic, back for the W.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 5, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I hate my fantasy team. Still gonna best the brakes off @Ooh-Rah this week though.





BloodStripe said:


> Pssst... that isn't @Ooh-Rah
> 
> 😏





BloodStripe said:


> View attachment 24113





amlove21 said:


> Lol my bad!! Hahahhaah
> 
> And fuck you too 😝😝



I'll earn that respect by ending your 6 game win streak.  😁


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 5, 2018)

Seems like thats two wins now. Your last loss was against me too.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Nov 5, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> View attachment 24745View attachment 24746
> 
> Seems like thats two wins now. Your last loss was against me too.



Keep doing the Lords work; please and thank you.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 5, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> Seems like thats two wins now. Your last loss was against me too.


True! If you make it to the playoffs, I’ll be sure to use my bye week to plan a little bit better for that 3rd game.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 7, 2018)

What awful week


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 7, 2018)

Hush @ThunderHorse , you could be having my year.

@amlove21 I but a humble servant looking for the grace of A. Brown.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 7, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> Hush @ThunderHorse , you could be having my year.
> 
> @amlove21 I but a humble servant looking for the grace of A. Brown.


See? Now we are talking. I’m am 140% down for trades.

ETA- trade deadline is 10 November; if anyone wants some of that sweet trade action to sneak in to the playoffs, make your play. I’ll make sure any trades submitted before the deadline are golden.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 7, 2018)

And in the event of conflict of interest, I'll do whatever my boss @amlove21 tells me to do.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 7, 2018)

Trade alert!


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Nov 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Trade alert!
> 
> View attachment 24770



Of course a Packers fan wanted Antonio Brown and you convinced him to take John Brown!


----------



## AWP (Nov 7, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> you convinced him to take John Brown!



Plays well in Kansas, but not in Harper's Ferry, VA.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Nov 7, 2018)

AWP said:


> Plays well in Kansas, but not in Harper's Ferry, VA.



That was very good.


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 7, 2018)

With the season reaching a critical juncture, some might find it a prudent time to trade for remaining key players to help with a playoff push.

Well those people are in luck, because much like the Browns of yesteryear, the 76'ers every year, and the Las Vegas Raiders of today. There is a team up for liquidation, some might call it tanking, others might call it a fire sale. I prefer the term "situational awareness, altruism defining" or "S.A.A.D".

Have a player that quite isn't up to snuff? Want some more flexibility on your bench come playoffs? Call me Jerry Jones because I'll be accepting bribes and favors until the carcass that is my team, is picked clean.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 7, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> With the season reaching a critical juncture, some might find it a prudent time to trade for remaining key players to help with a playoff push.
> 
> Well those people are in luck, because much like the Browns of yesteryear, the 76'ers every year, and the Las Vegas Raiders of today. There is a team up for liquidation, some might call it tanking, others might call it a fire sale. I prefer the term "situational awareness, altruism defining" or "S.A.A.D".
> 
> Have a player that quite isn't up to snuff? Want some more flexibility on your bench come playoffs? Call me Jerry Jones because I'll be accepting bribes and favors until the carcass that is my team, is picked clean.


BAD FORM. You’re not supposed to do that, only fair trades, traded for the purpose of gamesmanship. 

With that being said, I’ll trade you Lev Bell for Adam Theilen.


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> BAD FORM. You’re not supposed to do that, only fair trades, traded for the purpose of gamesmanship.
> 
> With that being said, I’ll trade you Lev Bell for Adam Theilen.




Shit snacks my bad, disregard project S.A.A.D everyone.

I may be a cut throat businessman who is willing to liquidate on a dime to cash in on future favors, but I REFUSE to partake in Indian giving. I actually wonder if Lev Bell will play at all the rest of the year.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Nov 7, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> With the season reaching a critical juncture, some might find it a prudent time to trade for remaining key players to help with a playoff push.
> 
> Well those people are in luck, because much like the Browns of yesteryear, the 76'ers every year, and the Las Vegas Raiders of today. There is a team up for liquidation, some might call it tanking, others might call it a fire sale. I prefer the term "situational awareness, altruism defining" or "S.A.A.D".
> 
> Have a player that quite isn't up to snuff? Want some more flexibility on your bench come playoffs? Call me Jerry Jones because I'll be accepting bribes and favors until the carcass that is my team, is picked clean.



You have to keep the integrity and spirit of the league.  Don’t do that.

If your trade with me was out of tanking and not because you think Keenan Allen and Greg Olsen fill holes on your team and can get you more pts than Theilan, please go back and decline it.

Bell is not coming back, mainly because you would be trading with the team we are chasing, but def not worth it. Make him really pay if you are going that route.


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 7, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> If your trade with me was out of tanking and not because you think Keenan Allen and Greg Olsen fill holes on your team and can get you more pts than Theilan, please go back and decline it.
> 
> Bell is not coming back, mainly because you would be trading with the team we are chasing, but def not worth it. Make him really pay if you are going that route.




I accepted because it did remove some of the players that weren't being productive enough currently, and he can keep Bell. Its karma for going 7-2.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 7, 2018)

I don’t think Bell plays at all this year. Just a weird fantasy year.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 11, 2018)

And of course I left Eric Ebron on the bench.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 11, 2018)

Why yes I am.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 11, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> View attachment 24819
> Why yes I am.


How about them Brownies!!!!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 12, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> View attachment 24819
> Why yes I am.



Close game bro. Your team sure did try to ruin my one game win streak.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 12, 2018)

I won, I won!


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 12, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> How about them Brownies!!!!!!


Im all for Haslam succeeding.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you Oh Benevolent Leader!


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 12, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> Thank you Oh Benevolent Leader!


Dork.


----------



## AWP (Nov 12, 2018)

This halftime shit show reminds me why I hate military bands.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 12, 2018)

So, you're saying I didn't miss anything?


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 18, 2018)

Season wide low? Thank you, fellow Cheese Heads.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 18, 2018)

Schedule looks decent the rest of the way...playoffs gonna be rough.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 25, 2018)

Nick Chubb is going to beat me in 3 leagues today. Tre'Quan Smith getting ruled out on Thanksgiving was after I was drinking- sometimes that happens. Adequate .gif of my current FFL life.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 25, 2018)

@Kaldak - did you forget to set your lineup this week?  LOL. I’m up 122 - 19 on you this week.


----------



## AWP (Nov 26, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Kaldak - did you forget to set your lineup this week?  LOL. I’m up 122 - 19 on you this week.



In one of my leagues I forgot to pay attention to who had a Bye. That's painful.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 26, 2018)

Locked in for the playoffs...do I have enough luck, and some bad luck for the rest of y'all to get a bye?  Otherwise I'm fucked...everytime it's been injuries the week before the playoffs that send my team home in the 1st round.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 26, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah I set my lineup, Rodgers and company failed to show up...well nearly my entire FF team failed to show up. I do have players tonight.

Maybe I can avoid it looking too bad score wise, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 27, 2018)

Marines on Top have scored 132.44 points per game over the last three weeks, while Scouts in the Desert have averaged 132.96 per outing over that same stretch.

Should be a good one.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 2, 2018)

This whole Kareem Hunt finishing an altercation against a random woman who started it in a Casino (ergo no charges against him), and then being cut really crushed my fantasy season...that's two major issues with RBs my team has had this season.  My question here though, who's signing him for cheap next season, because Reuben Foster got picked up immediately...basically everything post-Ray Rice has been bullshit.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 2, 2018)

My fantasy team this week..


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 4, 2018)

FIVE teams at 8-5? No idea on playoffs? Every team in a close projected matchup with wacky injuries and waiver wire dudes out there? 

Giddyup.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Dec 4, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> FIVE teams at 8-5? No idea on playoffs? Every team in a close projected matchup with wacky injuries and waiver wire dudes out there?
> 
> Giddyup.



I thought we made it this year so playoffs end in week 16?  Pray for @AWP if he has to watch a week 17 bench fest in the finals again


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 4, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> I thought we made it this year so playoffs end in week 16?  Pray for @AWP if he has to watch a week 17 bench fest in the finals again


If by "we" you mean "me", I definitely didn't check when I took the league over soooooo here's hoping!!!


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 4, 2018)

Lol...weeks 15, 16, AND 17 for playoffs. I blame @ShadowSpear


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 4, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> Lol...weeks 15, 16, AND 17 for playoffs. I blame @ShadowSpear



I turned the league over, blame your commish 😆


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 4, 2018)

I stand behind my current hair gel worshiping overlord, @amlove21 , the powerful admin who we can't overthrow. 

So there! Also, I suck at FF. So, have fun week 17


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 4, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> I turned the league over, blame your commish 😆


He's right, but IDGAF it's a fun wrinkle and it already made @AWP really made once. I have no ragrets.


----------



## AWP (Dec 4, 2018)

Using Week 17 for the championship game sucks as I well know. Regardless, that could hurt anyone. I do love that my team which is stacked with Rams, Saints, and Steelers could contend with another Week 17 loss. I won't make it that far, mind you, but whatever.



amlove21 said:


> He's right, but IDGAF it's a fun wrinkle and it already made @AWP really made once. I have no ragrets.



Just like Jello, there's always room for dick. Go eat one. Nom, nom, nom....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 9, 2018)

And I will secure the bye this week.  Wow, insane season.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 9, 2018)

Oh ffs. My team is tanking.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 11, 2018)

F%^* you Amari Cooper.

I had it!


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 11, 2018)

How did this even happen. I didn’t look at the league after 1400 on Sunday because of hot garbage and I ended up winning?!? Ridiculous. 

What a weird fantasy season.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 11, 2018)

Shit, with the way my season was going...I somehow made all the right moves in this league.  Jerrick McKinnon, done before it started, Kareem Hunt...and then the other injuries that left me with a motley.  But, knocking on wood, I'm guessing half my team gets injured this week and fucks me for the playofss.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 13, 2018)

Playoffs baby! Good luck to all.

Let’s yeet this yeast! Obtain this grain!!!!


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 13, 2018)

That Damian Williams start literally won me another league. 

Glad no one here benched him.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Dec 15, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> That Damian Williams start literally won me another league.
> 
> Glad no one here benched him.



I’m in a place in this league where I am very good at making the wrong decision, continually.  It is an art form, and I have been painting my masterpiece these last few weeks.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 15, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> That Damian Williams start literally won me another league.
> 
> Glad no one here benched him.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 23, 2018)

I knew I should have kept Robbie Anderson instead of Coleman in the flex spot. Sigh.


----------



## PDL (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm on track to win my championship game and my 12 team league.  With Gurley and Conner out.  I'd rather be lucky than good.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 23, 2018)

I left a lot of points on the bench today. Not good.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 23, 2018)

DAMNIT...why didn't I look at who was available at QB?  FUCK


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2018)

@amlove21 WTF, dude? You're up by POINT 02 and out of players for the week? Our 5th and 6th place teams will probably play for the championship? That's unreal.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 24, 2018)

AWP said:


> @amlove21 WTF, dude? You're up by POINT 02 and out of players for the week? Our 5th and 6th place teams will probably play for the championship? That's unreal.


Been a weird year! I placed 2nd in the Kirtland instructor league, had zero byes, won the championship tonight thanks to Doug Baldwin and Damian Williams (didn’t draft either).

My other paid leagues and here? Byes, won the regular season (my Ohio league I went 11-3) and got smoked this week. Guy in my Ohio league put up 180.

In that league I had tyreek hill, Todd Gurley, Kareem Hunt and Cam Newton week 1.

Who the fuck knows. Congrats to the guys that’ll get a chance for the ring- and I hope Phil Lindsay gets in a non life threatening but serious car wreck.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Dec 26, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I hope Phil Lindsay gets in a non life threatening but serious car wreck.



Thank you for not putting a full hex on Lindsay and allowing him to get a few yards beforehand!

Wild year for sure for fantasy.  In my two other paid leagues I finished in 2nd overall, losing in the championship (doubled up), and then in another league I went 3-11 which was an absolute abomination. 

Good luck this week @BloodStripe


----------



## AWP (Dec 26, 2018)

Congrats to those playing in the championship game! Also,


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 26, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Thank you for not putting a full hex on Lindsay and allowing him to get a few yards beforehand!
> 
> Wild year for sure for fantasy.  In my two other paid leagues I finished in 2nd overall, losing in the championship (doubled up), and then in another league I went 3-11 which was an absolute abomination.
> 
> Good luck this week @BloodStripe



You too. Good thing most of my players are on shitty teams this year so only one or two starters will be impacted.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 30, 2018)

What the literal shit, man. Kenny Galloday, out, but right there in my lineup. 

@ThunderHorse 3rd is yours to take. 

In other news, the championship game is going to score a combined 160 points


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 30, 2018)

This is what happens with week 17 championship games.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 30, 2018)

And AB out! Ok, well, at least 4 is an even number.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 30, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> What the literal shit, man. Kenny Galloday, out, but right there in my lineup.
> 
> @ThunderHorse 3rd is yours to take.
> 
> In other news, the championship game is going to score a combined 160 points


The battle between 1st and 2nd...but it's for third lol


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 30, 2018)

Awww is someone a little butt hurt they lost? 😘


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 30, 2018)

In other news, my running backs have scored less than 10 points combined and I am still tracking to win AND score the most points this week. Suck it!


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Isiah6:8 (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice win! Would have been nice to go back to back but I got smoked.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 31, 2018)

Crazy season.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 31, 2018)

I lost to an incomplete lineup


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 18, 2019)

We doing this?


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 18, 2019)

Fuck yes.

Who is the commish this year?


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 18, 2019)

In.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 31, 2019)

@amlove21 when are we drafting?


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 31, 2019)

Soon I hope. Who is our commish this year? @amlove21 or @ShadowSpear ?


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 31, 2019)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuck

So I’m in Vegas for another draft. 

How does everyone feel about a weekday this week? Wednesday?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 31, 2019)

Thursday?


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 31, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Thursday?


First game of the year is Thursday.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 1, 2019)

Well let's get it done then.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 1, 2019)

When are the rest of you joining the league? Or are we going to hear excuses?


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 1, 2019)

I can do a draft this Tuesday, but any other day I'm going to have to pray to the RNG God that autodrafting doesn't blow.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 1, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> When are the rest of you joining the league? Or are we going to hear excuses?



I’d be in again for sure. I can do weds but would have to be late. I have a 3:30 & 5:15pm draft that day.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 1, 2019)

Isiah6:8 said:


> I’d be in again for sure. I can do weds but would have to be late. I have a 3:30 & 5:15pm draft that day.


If you guys “need” one more to make a league, I’ll be in and participate.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 2, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> If you guys “need” one more to make a league, I’ll be in and participate.



@BloodStripe shot me the link for the new league last night.  I’d love to see if we could get it up to 12 teams


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 2, 2019)

We definitely could use more bodies. It was just @BloodStripe and I for quite awhile.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m in! Good call getting the draft going I haven’t legally been allowed to drive since last Wednesday.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 3, 2019)

Fashionably last minute, Rodgers' dance recital team has joined.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 18, 2019)

Thank god none of you paid attention to when I cut Lamar Jackson...cleared waivers and back on the team.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 19, 2019)

I saw he was on there but I'm pretty set at QB.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 19, 2019)

I just hope my picking up Dallas D pans out. Root hard for them @SpongeBob*24


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 19, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> I just hope my picking up Dallas D pans out. Root hard for them @SpongeBob*24



Will do buddy!!!  I'm hoping its MurderDeathKill187 [said in judge dred atm voice] this week since we have the Dolphins.......


----------

